# Pseudotropheus elegans Itungi ''Tanzania Black Acei''..??



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow,..just saw these guys listed for sale on one of the site-sponsor, online breeders. I've never heard of or seen these but they look awesome! Anyone kept these before..or even seen them? If I had a tank for them, I would get some asap


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

No experience here, but they are peaceful and really have the same characteristics as the Yellow-Tail.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The pic you linked is quite stunning. The ones I've seen in other photos and videos have a much darker body. GTZ has/had them.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I have them as well. The color you see can be quite different depending on the camera shot. Here are a few young adult growouts I have, all in the same tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a large group at one time but sold off most of them except for 4 or 5 juvies which are now adult sized. Nice fish, but the blue sheen is difficult to see at times. Could be more pronounced depending on tank lighting. It's certainly more pronounced in pictures where a flash is used.
https://www.flickr.com/search/?w=762284 ... =itungi%20


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The edging on the dorsal fin looks so sweet.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> The edging on the dorsal fin looks so sweet.


Something that always drew me to them as well. And it seems like males tend to have brighter white edging than females. But I've never determined if it held true 100%.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wanted to share mine. Looks so much better in person. Definitely one of my favs.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, those look great jas!! I would love to have some of those along with my Cyno Hara,..but would need a bigger tank. Ahh, one of these days..


----------

